# Changing a spotlight bulb



## Alfa_Scud

Well, I'm not thick - honest! But I have a spotlight bulb out, it's a halogen unit, & I can't get to it to change it!!! It's one of THESE
but whether I try to screw the end off or prise it off, it feels like it's going to break so I stop. Can anyone tell me how you actually change the bulb? I've even, & I know you should never do this, read the manual but can't find anything.
I can't believe I'm asking this, but it's better then breaking the light & having Sandra battering me for busting it!

Thanks a lot

_Edit: Link didn't work_


----------



## ardfernbob

Your link didn't work but if your spotlights are relatively modern then the bulbs have two metal pins and pull out.

If you are worried about breaking a bulb, use a plastic sucker from your windscreen cover to adhere to the bulb and then draw it off. Alternatively, go to a diy shop and buy a domestic 240 volt halogen spot and it will probably come with a sucker.

Either way, the sucker will pull the bulb out or enable you to twist and turn it without breaking it


----------



## Alfa_Scud

No I'm not bothered about getting the bulb out - it's actually getting the cover off to get to the bulb in the first place! Hopefully a pic is here now, providing it's not just me who can see it!


----------



## SwiftGroup

*Spotlight*

Hello Chris

There is a slot for a small screwdriver between the lens surround and the lamp body. Twisting a screwdriver in this slot will seperate the bulb holder and the lens from the lamp body.

To seperate the bulb holder from the lens, the 2 need to be twisted in the opposite direction to one another.

Hope this helps

Regards
Kath


----------



## trigrem

If you use a sharp knife between the chrome ring and the body and work round it with a slight twisting action it will seoerate from the body, tou can then access the bulb. There may be a slot as described by Swift but in my case I could not find one. Do not forget to hold the new bulb with a cloth when inserting, oil from you finger will reduce the life of the halogen bulb if you just use bare fingers.
Doug


----------



## 1302

trigrem said:


> If you use a sharp knife between the chrome ring and the body and work round it with a slight twisting action it will seoerate from the body, tou can then access the bulb. There may be a slot as described by Swift but in my case I could not find one. Do not forget to hold the new bulb with a cloth when inserting, oil from you finger will reduce the life of the halogen bulb if you just use bare fingers.
> Doug


PLEASE do not so this - knife and electric do not go hand in hand even at 12 volt!!!!!!

The sucker is the best option as many lamp suppliers now supply a sucker to remove such lamps...

A knife :roll:


----------



## gazza333

J99dub,
I feel youve missed the idea here. He is trying to get into the light fitting to get access to where the bulb is, he is not trying to remove the bulb with a knife :?


----------



## Alfa_Scud

Gazza is corrrrrrrrect, I am trying to separate the holder from the lamp, not the bulb from the holder, but thanks J99 for thinking of my safety  .

Thanks all for the info, i did have a little prising session but it seemed tight & I didn't want to bust it!!

I'll give it another go now I know I'm safe


----------



## geordie01

great post i was wondering how to do mine


----------

